# FM3 - Length of Stay



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

I tried browsing the FAQ section but was unsuccessful, so I apologize if this is a duplicate question.

I know that an FM3 is required to stay in Mexico for a year and must be renewed at the end of each year (or ideally a couple of months before that).

What we need to know is, when you obtain your FM3, are you obliged to stay for the full year or can you leave Mexico whenever you want and come back whenever you want.

This sounds complicated, I know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once you have an FM3, you may come and go at will; just be sure to get it stamped in and out each time and, if you drive, to export and re-import your car correctly if it is not a Mexican registered vehicle.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

if driving out of mexico..... you get your stamp at the same department that gives you the FMT ....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FM3 renewals may only be done within 30 days of the expiry date and it must be done in Mexico.
Immigration is where you stop to get your FM3/2 stamped in or out of Mexico. On the way out, it will be harder to find, but you must do it.
Aduana/Bancercito is where you must stop to get Aduana to remove the car sticker and issue the receipt (keep that forever) for your car. 
These two places may not be in the same location at many crossings, so don't forget one of them or you won't make it through the interior checkpoints.


----------

